# [alsa] ayuda (solucionado)

## ingcgg00

acabo de instalar alsa en gnome, pero cuando hago

```

amixer

```

para kitar el silencio me da un error:

```

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

creo k es porque no me detedta la targeta de sonido,pero no la doy configurado. Mi targeta es:

```

#grep -i audio /proc/pci

Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev2)

```

Alguien k me eche una mano...Last edited by ingcgg00 on Wed Jun 30, 2004 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentoosiastix

que kernel tienes compilado.... si es le 2.6 debes activarlo en el kernel y ademas en: *Quote:*   

> Advanced sound architecture... y aqui en modulos PCI marca tu tarjeta como M modulo

  y compilalo luego sigue las instrucciones que tienes en el faq de gentoo para configurar

----------

## ingcgg00

si eso ya lo he hecho, pero el problema es k n se cual es el modulo de mi targeta

----------

## Sparda

Prueba a arrancar con una knoppix o similar y haces un lsmod. Así averiguarás qué modulo necesitas para tu tarjeta...

Otra solucion (cutre) es compilar todos los controladores como módulos y ver cual te carga el hotplug...

Se me ocurre que tu modulo podria ser este:

```
< > ATI IXP 150/200/250/300 
```

 Mas que nada por que en la ayuda pone  *Quote:*   

>   CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP:                                                      
> 
>   Say 'Y' or 'M' to include support for ATI IXP 150/200/250/300 AC97 controler

 

Que coincide en algo con la información de tu tarjeta...  *Quote:*   

>  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev2) 

 

Si quieres prueba, y si no va prueba con los otros dos métodos que propongo, aunque yo empezaría directamente por la knoppix, o live-cd-gentoo, o similares.

Saludetes.

----------

## luisfeser

Yo me inclino por que va a ser este el modulo:

 *Quote:*   

>  < > Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111 

 

Por probar...

----------

## RAPUL

Hmmm... 

```

Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller

```

Esa es una tarjeta de sonido integrada.

En general te debería de funcionar bien el intel8x0. Supongo que tendrás un placa intel 8xx.

```

<M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111
```

----------

## fromooze

Segurísimo que el módulo es el intel8x0 ... me huele a tarjeta integrada en la placa  :Razz: 

---RAPUL: Eres un aguililla, menudo adelantamiento más perro  :Wink:  ----

Aunque no sea una placa intel -la mía es Gigabyte con SiS, es la que tira por defecto.

----------

## RAPUL

En 12 minutos hemos contestado 3. Yo de hecho me he repetido porque le di a contestar me puse a escribir la respuesta... Me entró sed y entre vas, bebes agua, acabas la respuesta y vuelvo alguien ya habia contestado lo mismo que yo...  :Razz: 

Disculpadme por no haber añadido nada nuevo.

Jeje,...

----------

## fromooze

Ostias, que luisfeser también se me adelantó... menuda falta de respeto... desde luego...  :Wink: 

Joder, nos tiramos como lurpias  a las preguntas fáciles... XD

----------

## luisfeser

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> nos tiramos como lurpias  a las preguntas fáciles... XD

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Bueno, lo que importa es k si los 3 decimos lo mismo es mas probable k ese sea el modulo, jeje.

Saludos

----------

## RAPUL

Y lo peor es que el interesado aun no ha contestado diciendo si le va o no. Ni ha cambiado el topic. Juas, juas,...

----------

## ingcgg00

perdonad pero no m he podido conectar hasta ahora. Si, la targeta es integrada en placa, es un portatil. El modulo, en efecto es el k deciais. El sonido ya va perfecto, pero cuando arranco me pone que no se encuentra ninguna configuracion personal y k va a cargar todos los modulos. Sabeis xq??

Gracias y os pido perdon de nuevo

----------

## fromooze

OUE! HE ACERTADO! SÍ YO Y SÓLO YO!  :Wink: 

Personalmente no entiendo el problema que te da...  ¿Cómo lo tienes montado? ¿Tienes el kernel con todos los  modulos? ¿Qué otros módulos te carga? ¿No se referirá a los niveles del mixer? ¿Puedes poner la salida que te da?

Por si no lo sabes, haciendo esto puedes reiniciar alsa desde cualquier terminal. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #/etc/init.d alsasound restart
> 
> 

 

----------

## ingcgg00

el mensaje es el siguiente:

```

Could not detect custom ALSA settings. Loading all detected alsa drivers.

```

Ademas, ahora al volver a arrancar alsa me ha puesto:

```

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found

```

----------

## ingcgg00

se me olvidaba solo tengo cargado en el kernel el modulo de la targeta.

El mensaje completo es asi:

```

* Using ALSA OSS emulation

   Could not detect custom ALSA settings. Loading all detected alsa drivers. 

```

----------

## fromooze

El segundo error es por cómo tienes el kernel... yo  he estado muucho tiempo con él por vagancia  :Smile:  No tienes puesto el sequencer como modulo... 

Yo ahora lo tengo así puesto, todo como módulo menos el soporte de alsa. No sé si es lo más correcto, pero no me da el error ese, aunque tampoco no sé si pasa nada por tenerlo... 

```

<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                        

       <M> Sequencer support

       <M>   Sequencer dummy client                                                 

       <M> OSS Mixer API

       <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

```

Sobre el otro error... me pregunto si has configurado correctamente tu tarjeta en /etc/modules.d/alsa y si has emergido "alsa-drivers". 

Si has emergido alsa-drivers... pues no te hacen falta ya que los drivers te vienen en el kernel mismo. Pero con ese mismo error no me he encontrado nunca...

Si no, lo que entiendo en el mensaje es que no has configurado ninguna tarjeta por lo que alsa está buscando la que haya y adaptándose a ella. ¿Has configurado el archivo que te digo antes y ejecutado luego modules-update?

----------

## ingcgg00

no he emergido alsa-driver xq tengo un kernel 2.6.7 y segun la guia de instalacion no es necesario emergerlos con un kernel 2.6.

Voy a probar lo k me dices del kernel k creo k no lo tengo asi.

El fichero /etc/modules.d/alsa aun no lo he configurado, seguramente sera x eso.

Voy a mirar todo esto y te cuento.

Me llevara un ratillo k soy novato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ingcgg00

ya lo he hecho todo pero tengo un par de problemillas:

```

*Loading: snd-seq-oss

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko):Device or resource busy

Fatal: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko):Device or resource busy

*Loading : snd-seq

Fatal: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko):Device or resource busy

```

----------

## fromooze

Eso es cosa de la cofiguración del alsa:

 Revisemos tu /etc/modules.d/alsa  a ver como lo tienes. Si te fijas bien es un juego de diferentes alias, lo que significa que vas poniendo nombres a los módulos que tienes para que alsa los identifique.  Te pego el mío, ya que uso el mismo módulo:

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd-intel8x0

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

#alias snd major=116 cards_limit=1

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Tras hacer los cambios tienes que hacer un modules-update para que estas configuraciones pasen al modules.conf que lee el modprobe -el programa que se encarga de lanzar los modulos-.  

Estoy pensando que te está diciendo que los módules que tiene que cargar están ocupados, lo que implica que tal vez ya están cargados... ¿no te cargará dos veces alsa?  Mira con "rc-update -s" en qué estado está alsa y aumix. 

A todo esto... con los errores dejas de tener sonido?

----------

## ingcgg00

la configuracion de alsa no coincidia exctamente con la tuya, la he cambiado y todo va perfecto.

Por cierto no me kdaba sin sonido, el sonido seguia funcionando.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

K reproductor me recomiendas?? xmms??

Acabo de instalar gnome y no tengo nada, todo pelao. Y para pelis y eso??

----------

## luisfeser

si, musica con xmms y las pelis lo mejor es el mplayer  :Smile: . Y para DVDs el ogle.

----------

## RAPUL

Yo prefiero usar el mplayer para todo: musica, pelis o dvds...

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

> Yo prefiero usar el mplayer para todo: musica, pelis o dvds...

 

Yo he probado varios y me he quedado con el mplayer, liviano facil con teclas, muy limpio y si mis bebitas lo quieren chulo le coloco un enlace al gmplayer para modo gráfico.  :Razz: 

Hasta ahora no he visto nada mejor

----------

## fromooze

Estoy de acuerdo con Rapul, el mplayer vale para todo. Yo lo uso desde la quakeconsole para todo lo que pasa por mis manos. Pero he descubierto que el xmms también tira muy bien además de que ambos programas se compenetran y no tengo un problemilla que a veces me surgía con el mplayer  ... sí esos malditos mp3 con los codecs de windows que van a doble velocidad y le tengo que dar salida por sdl... Así que ahora también uso el xmms para grandes playlists y esas cosas.  De todos modos, el equipo de mplayer merece mis respetos al 100%, y visto que si tienes el xmms usan esas librerías para las salidas de audio.. Además, el xmms está muy bien integrado en mi f-crystal  :Razz: 

También se me ha dado por probar el ogle.. y tampoco está mal, ya que te permite hacer el pailán por los menuses de los dvd's... también vale la pena para hacer el chorras un poco  :Smile: 

Pero de todos modos lo tengo claro, en el rollo multimedia  el mplayer es el padre, el gmplayer el hijo y el mencoder el espíritu santo... siempre preparado para echar una mano  :Wink: 

Por cierto, un consejo musical ya que estamos: Aquí un video en wmv de un temazo impresionante .. para que probeis los drivers del mplayer

----------

## ingcgg00

pues seguramente instalare xmms y mplayer, gracias por vuestra ayuda

----------

## Sertinell

Hola. Estoy intentando añadir el soporte para midi y no soy capaz de conseguir nada, lo he intentado con timidity siguiendo esta guia y no soy capaz de conseguirlo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Haber emerjo timidity ycuando voy a copiar el timidity.conf resulta qe lo tengo directamente en /usr/share/timidity, Bueno pues perfecto algo ya hecho  :Smile: 

bueno  instalo el timidty-eawpatches , seguidamente inicio timidity y al hacer el pmidi -l 

```
 pmidi -l

Could not open sequencer No such file or directory

```

Uso el mismo modulo qe vosotros, el intel 8x0 , Mi lsmod sale esto

```
 snd_intel8x0           29868  3

snd_ac97_codec         63748  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                79880  3 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              19588  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8840  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3712  2 interact,snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5888  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            19108  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6536  1 snd_rawmidi

```

Parece qe estan cargados todos losqe debe, in cluido el snd_seq_device

Mi archivo de /etc/modules.d/alsa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ALSA portion
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> ...

 

Ahora probare el de froomoze. Como teneis vosotros configurado el midi ?¿

----------

## Sertinell

Pues copiando a froomoze ahora con pmidi -l me sale esto 

```
$ pmidi -l

 Port     Client name                       Port name

```

Lo qe quiere decir? qe ya tengo el sequencer pero qe no ecuentra los puertos ?

Saludos y gracias

----------

